# recomend comfy hoster w/ decent retention hk45



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

I need a better holster. Mine rides too high. Not for cc just something durable and comfortable for wearing hunting and in the boat and open carry ect. Needs some retention. I'm notorious for sinking boats and falling in creeks and such lol. Thanks for any suggestions guys!


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog Custom Gun Leather - Home


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Raven Concealment or Cane and Derby. You'll have to wait a bit, but they make some good stuff.

I've got a straight drop C&D OWB holster for my HK45 that I'm planning on parting with if you're interested.

Due to the likelihood of the holster making lots of contact with water, I would strongly advise NOT going leather and sticking with Kydex/Polymer

Maybe get one of these while you wait on the other?
ITAC-HK45 Paddle Holster for HK45 - HKPARTS.NET


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

Give UBG a look, not sure if that is on his list, but he has very high quality, around 2 week turnaround, and if ya do not like it, he will refund your money.....not to mention he is a former jarhead......

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

"Simply Rugged" has gotten good reviews. I just ordered mine yesterday (for a S & W 340 PD). I'll let you know what I think when it comes in. Jeff Quinn has a write up on these holsters. You might want to google that.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

My favorites are Wild Bill's paddle and Blade-Tech belt looped.
CC


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

Personal I have been really liking the look of the new cross breed holster company stuff. Have yet to try any of them but from looking and researching them they seem awesome!!! However what I own is on the other end of the spectrum. I have a uncle mikes holster for my Ruger P90 and I think it is great for open carry. It cost me a whopping 14.99 it has a strap that goes over the firearm to help it stay put and it has a spot for an extra mag. It's also made out of nylon so if it goes in the drink it wont get messed up. Good luck and let us know how you do.

Check out this site as well. It's like a classified ad for gun gear. I personally love this site and check it everyday for new stuff close to me for sale. My latest find is a possible holster for my wifes Lorcin 308 I got her for her birthday. 
ARMSLIST - Free local gun classifieds. Buy, sell, or trade firearms in your local area.

YES I got her a Lorcin and I DO LOVE HER. It was all chrome and shinny so she loved it. It's not my first choice but then again it's not my gun


----------

